# Looking for a Towbar for a Hymer B654!!!



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Any Recomendations would be greatly appreciated..
Kind Regards
Frank


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you looking for advice on having a new one fitted or looking to pick one up second hand? The latter i highly unlikely as people rarely remove them once fitted.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Frank
I will be selling mine which is from a B544 very soon, do not know if it fits










Also an scooter rack that you lift on and my 50cc scooter

Steve


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.
I will be looking for a new one and will be fitting it myself..
Any suggestions on where i could get one??

Thanks 
Frank


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

have a look

http://www.towitall.co.uk/towbars/motorhome_towbars.htm


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I know you say you want a new one, but I have a proper Hymer towbar which I no longer use, from my 2000 reg Hymer B544 Classic. It is very substantially made, and fitting it and removing it from my Hymer involves merely unbolting two nuts,bolts and backplate washers from each side of the chassis extension, and takes no more than 5 minutes (not of course including removing the electrics). I used to only fit the rack when I was going to tow windsurfers in my small trailer when going abroad, and remove it when I got back. I left the electric socket and its attachment plate on the Hymer. I have traded the Hymer in (at the Peterborough show) for a Devon Aztec 2300 (Fiat ducato based) ,and the swopover of vans won't happen until delivery of the new van around July. I can however sell the towbar to anybody who is interested anytime.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I had one made for mine for £40: a 50mm box section cross-piece with 2 flat arms welded at the ends and facing forwardly. There's a short rearwardly projecting stem in the middle with one of those towball spacer plates welded to it, to which I bolted the towball. Wouldn't want to tow a heavy trailer or a car with it but it has towed a 300kg dinghy over 3000 miles.

S&J....if your's takes a scooter then surely the weight is applied just to those black side plates on the rear of your vehilce, or does it go back to the actual chassis. It doesnt look like those black plates would take much downforce to me.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

SandJ said:


> Frank
> I will be selling mine which is from a B544 very soon, do not know if it fits
> 
> 
> ...


Hi matey is the towbar still for sale?


----------



## jonnystrong2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*2003-2006 B Class Hymer towbar*

Hi, I am selling my towbar from my Hymer B614. Think it will fit any b class with alko chassis from 2003-2006.

These cost a fortune new. I have only used it on 2 occasions.

Looking for around £250.

Richie


----------



## mickyt (Mar 24, 2008)

*Towbar*

Mine came off a Mondeo and is a great fit . 4 bolt holes drilled and the job done . electrics were already installed


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

M Parkinson at Preston, he makes and fits all the towbars for Hymer UK.
Excellent guy
Tel 01772 634215

Soundman


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Mickyt,

What year mondeo did you take the towbar from. I have an 1994 Hymer B644 and am looking to fit a towbar to tow a small bike trailer. Did your Mondeo bar, bolt straight to the chassis legs and sandwhich between the bumper?

Thanks


----------

